# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Zana Krasniqi dhe Miss Universi 2008

## Brari

bataniet e leshit i pasc haram..
qe ti fali partia nan..


do te kendonte rapsodi popullor.. po te lexonte lajmin e fresket.. te gazetes panoram..




--

Bukuroshja kosovare Zana Krasniqi, e cila pritet të përfaqësojë vendin e saj për herë të parë në Miss Univers, rrezikon
të mos shkelë në Vietnam, për shkak të disa mosmarrëveshjeve diplomatike mes shtetit të Kosovës dhe Vietnamit. Autoritetet vietnameze, nuk e kanë pajisur Zana Krasniqin me vizë për të hyrë në vendin ku edhe do të organizohet
eveniment më i rëndësishëm i bukurisë botërore. Lajmi është konfirmuar nga organizatori i Miss Univers në Kosovë, Fadil Berisha, i cili ka deklaruar se bukuroshes shqiptare i është refuzuar viza. Që në fillim të zgjedhjes së
Krasniqit për të përfaqësuar Kosovën në Miss Univers, Vietnami deklaroi se nuk do të pranojë  bukuroshen si përfaqësuese të vendit të saj, duke pasur parasysh faktin se ky vend asokohe nuk kishte njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. Por duket, se më shumë se pengesa për t’u përfaqësuar në një eveniment ndërkombëtar të bukurisë, ky fakt
është klasifikuar si një incident diplomatik mes dy vendeve. Ndërkohë Fadil Berisha, që është edhe fotografi zyrtar i Miss Univers, ka shprehur pakënaqësitë e tij në lidhje me mospajisjen me vizë të Krasniqit. Ai ka deklaruar se është duke
tentuar që kosovarja Zana Krasniqi të hyjë në Vietnam me pasaportë shqiptare, prandaj edhe ka kontaktuar autoritetet e Presidencës për të zgjidhur këtë problem. Duke iu referuar ligjit shqiptar të gjithë shtetasit që kërkojnë të pajisen
me pasaportë shqiptare, çka edhe u jep atyre të drejtën e marrjes së nënshtetësisë, duhet të aplikojnë për një periudhë që zgjat deri në 6 muaj. Por në raste të veçanta presidenti u jep të drejtë shtetasve të caktuar shtetësinë, brenda një periudhe më të shkurtër, veçanërisht në rastet kur shtetasit shqiptarë marrin pjesë në evenimente
sportive ose kulturore. Ndërkaq, autoritetet e Vietnamit kanë deklaruar para disa kohësh se nuk do të lejojnë që dy shqiptare, qoftë nga Shqipëria apo Kosova të marrin pjesë në këtë eveniment, pasi ata nuk e njohin shtetin e Kosovës si
shtet të pavarur. Pritet që nëse Presidenti Bamir Topi do të firmosë në kohë për dhënien e nënshtetësisë modeles nga Kosova Zana Krasniqi, kjo e fundit do të udhëtojë brenda pak ditësh drejt Vietnamit, duke shënuar për herë të parë
në historinë e Miss Univers, prezencën e dy vajzave shqiptare në garën më të rëndësishme të bukurisë.
DY SHQIPTARE NË MISS UNIVERS
Zana Krasniqi dhe Matilda Meçini, janë përfaqësueset e Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë në “Miss Univers 2008″, që organizohet në Vietnam më 14 korrik. Zana Krasniqi u zgjodh fituese e “Miss Univers Kosova 2008”, spektakël ky i organizuar
nga fotografi i njohur kosovar Fadil Berisha, pas disa debatesh të shumta në media, në lidhje zgjedhjen e saj, për të përfaqësuar Kosovën në Vietnam. Vendi ynë pritet të përfaqësohet në këtë eveniment nga 19- vjeçarja Matilda Meçini,
e njohur si imazhi i Merlin Monrosë shqiptare. Ajo është basketbolliste dhe ka punuar si modele, ndërkohë që është pjesë e agjencisë “Jeta Model”. Ndërsa Kosova do të prezantohet nga Zana, e cila është vajza e kompozitorit të njohur
kosovar Naim Krasniqi, ajo është 18 vjeçe, 1.71 cm dhe është zgjedhur tre vjet me parë fituese e edicionit të parë të “Super Model Of the Vietnami refuzon vizën për në Miss Univers
ZANA KRASNIQI
World”, duke nënshkruar një kontratë  më pas me agjencinë e modeleve “Ford”, ndërkohë që vitin e shkuar u zgjodh si
imazhi i kompanisë së njohur të veshje “Sherri Hill”, kjo edhe falë ndihmës së dhënë nga fotografi Fadil Berisha. Një
muaj më parë Vietnami deklaroi se nuk do të pranonte që në Miss Univers të prezantoheshin dy vajza shqiptare, por
presidentja e këtij evenimenti, Paula Shugart hodhi poshtë deklaratat, duke sqaruar se “Miss Univers Organization” ka marrë vendim që pas shpalljes së pavarësisë të Kosovës dhe njohjes së saj politikisht, nga shumë shtete
të botës, përfshirë edhe SHBA-në, Kosova do të prezantohet zyrtarisht në këtë spektakël bukurie, madje ka të drejtë të përfaqësohet me flamurin, himnin dhe të gjitha simbolet e saj, në çdo aktivitet që organizohet nga “Miss
Univers Organization”.

----------


## shigjeta

Zana Krasniqi

----------


## shigjeta

Me sa pashe ne faqen zyrtare per Miss Universe 2008, Kosova eshte ne listen e vendeve pjesmarese. Eshte gjithashtu edhe nje interviste e saj...

http://www.missuniverse.com/delegate...interview.html

----------


## Sa Kot

Vajzat shqiptare kane fituar cmim per 10 nder kostumet me te mira kombetare:

SHQIPERIA:



KOSOVA:

----------


## malo666

besoj se e ke gabim, me duket se ajo e jona ka fituar noten dhjete per 'count dracula look-a-like.'

----------


## Sa Kot

> besoj se e ke gabim, me duket se ajo e jona ka fituar noten dhjete per 'count dracula look-a-like.'


Epo pikerisht sepse ishte nje pamje e vecante...edhe fitoi.  :ngerdheshje: 

Tanzania ishte tullace me vathe gomersh vitin e kaluar edhe doli te pescja me e mire me duket.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Sa Kot

SHQIPERIA - VESHJA E MBREMJES




SHQIPERIA - RROBA BANJO




KOSOVA - VESHJA E MBREMJES




KOSOVA - RROBA BANJO




Ndiqini kete te djele...

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

simpatike qenka Zana krasniqi...po e jona (shqiperia) mer cesht ajo nuk me pelqeu hic ose nuk u dukte mire

----------


## _Matrix_

kjo zana esht rrush fare shum e mir

----------


## KaLTerSi

shume te bukur e ka veshjen Kosova po c'ka qe nxin ne fytyre? Kaq te veshtire ta kete te buzeqeshe?

Po Shqiperia c'ta kete ate pelerine ala-drakula? Te frikeson.

----------


## Bl3ri

Dy dite perpara se vajzat do niseshin per ne Vietnam mu dha rasti qe te takohesha me to per nje interviste,por fatkeqsisht nuk ndodhesha ne Nju Jork per momentin ndaj dhe takimi u anullua.Dy dite me pas ato u nisen drej Vietnamit dhe ne e kishim lene qe te realizonim nje interviste nepermjet emailit ose telefonit,por harruam nje gje te vocccckeeeel fare! Si vend komunist qe eshte,perdorimi i internetit dhe i telefonave celular ne Vietnam ndodh qe eshte…si i kemi pas thene neve? Yep! Me tollona! Ndaj intervista me vajzat nuk u realizua dot,megjithese jemi mese te lumtur qe jo vetem po ja kalojne per se mbari ne Azi,por dhe po na perfaqsojne ndershmerisht. Nderkohe nga deshira e madhe per te perkrahur bukuroshet tona ne nuk mund te rrinim dot pa postuar dicka,ndaj per here te pare ne Albaniac,por bejme dicka qe nuk e kemi bere asnjehere ne keto 5 fjet-Po publikojme nje interviste te pershtatur ne shqip,botuar ne faqen zyrtare te Miss Universe.Ne fund te fundit jo te gjithe dine anglisht…ndaj.

*Shenim: Nese diku shprehjet duken si te pakuptimta,nuk eshte per fajin tone,por per menyren sesi jane shprehur vajzat ne anglisht * 

*Cilat jane hobit tuaja dhe cfare ju pelqen te beni me se shpeshti?*

Matilda: Ne kohen e lire, me pelqen te merrem me sport,sidomos te luaj basketboll dhe ndonjehere not.Gjithashtu me pelqen te lexoj.Shkrimtari im i preferuar eshte Stefan Cvajg.

Zana: Jam nje person shume shoqeror.Me pelqen te provoj gjera te reja.Vij nga nje familje kengetaresh ndaj gjithmone me ka pelqyer te kendoj dhe te interpretoj.Babai dhe motrat jane kengetare dhe ata me japin frymezim.Mundesia per te kenduar me familjen time,eshte nje eksperience e mrekullueshme.Per momentin me pelqen dhe te modeloj.

*Cila eshte ambicja juaj karrieristike?*

Matilda: Te drejtoj biznesin tim,i cili do duhet te jete i lidhur ne nje fare menyre me modelimin.

Zana: Deshiroj qe nje dite te behem stiliste .

*Cila arritje ju ka bere te ndiheni me krenare per vete tuaj?*

Matilda: Te qenit kapitene e skuadres profesionale te basketbollit- “Tirana” ne moshen 16 vjecare.Ishte shume sfiduese.

Zana: Kam marre pjese ne “Ford Supermodel” ku per here te pare perfaqsova Shqiperine ne kete konkurs.

*Na tregoni dicka te vecante qe ju ka ndodhur juve;dicka interesante rreth vetes suaj?*

Matilda: Jam shume e lumtur te ju tregoj se kjo (pjesmarrja ne Miss Universe) eshte vertet,e para dhe me e vecanta eksperience.

Zana: Jam qytetare e shtetit me te ri ne bote, Kosoves.Perjetova rilindjen e atdheut tim.Ishte si figura mitologjike e Feniksi qe u ringjall prej hirit.Gjithashtu dhe ne pame vdekjen,por tani,porsi Feniksi , kemi rilindur.I mbijetova luftes ne vendlindje dhe jam mjaft me fat qe po kam kete eksperience.

*Cfare do deshironit,qe gjyqtaret te dinin rreth teje?*

Zana : Jam nje shqiptare prej Kosoves dhe ne jemi pasardhesit e nje prej vendeve me te lashta ne bote.Vij nga nje vend me nj ehistori te lavdishme dhe paraardhes te fuqishem si pershembull Nene Tereza.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

jo mer qenka e mire kjo e jona tani duket me qart ne ket foto siper..ishallah futet ke 10 me te mirat missi i shqiperis se e meritonka:-)

----------


## Bl3ri

*Zana dhe Matilda* 

Zana trupin si peshk
Shiqone Matildes prapanicen ???

----------


## Daniel Maker

kjo Zana e bukur ne ftyr..ballin mashalla dhe makinen e parkezhoj aty  :ngerdheshje:  ..per modele ka bycen shum te madhe nga pjesat e tjera te trupit me sa pash ke vidjo..duken addominalet ne bark,difekt i madh..ne kompleks 7 i jap si vot
ka shum femra ma te bukura anej..

ajo e shqiperis per turp esht..ma kot skam pa:sikur ska ne shqiperi goca per te lujt menc..

----------


## Dorontina

*shum te bukura te dyja,urime sukses te dujave ...*

----------


## Dorontina

> kjo Zana e bukur ne ftyr..ballin mashalla dhe makinen e parkezhoj aty  ..
> 
> per modele ka bycen shum te madhe nga pjesat e tjera te trupit me sa pash ke vidjo..
> duken addominalet ne bark,difekt i madh..ne kompleks 7 i jap si vot
> ka shum femra ma te bukura anej..
> 
> ajo e shqiperis per turp esht..ma kot skam pa:
> sikur ska ne shqiperi goca per te lujt menc..


Mos u brengos nuk kan dal per ty keto , 
keto kan dal per te popullin e jo ty veqanarisht  :Lulja3: 

Jan te bukra pik , kush ka xhelozi mundet me gjet gabime asulinante  :buzeqeshje:  ...
me pelqei Kosovarja si ka ushtru muskujt e barkut 
kjo e shqiperis ka syt yll...
sukses te dujave

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Mos u brengos nuk kan dal per ty keto , 
> keto kan dal per te popullin e jo ty veqanarisht 
> 
> Jan te bukra pik , kush ka xhelozi mundet me gjet gabime asulinante  ...
> me pelqei Kosovarja si ka ushtru muskujt e barkut 
> kjo e shqiperis ka syt yll...
> sukses te dujave


shoqe sta shajta mendimin tat..ai qe i imi..

nuk zgjidhet mis lagja aty po mis universi dhe gjuria nuk eshte si ty qe flet pa pat iden ca do te thot te jesh modele,dhe ca do te thojn misurat e trupit!xhelozi te modhe mo pastaj per ato dyja,dhe nona ime del ma sexy..
i morin per syt ato kur i zgjedhin eh  :ngerdheshje: 

ajo shqiptarja me ngjan si prosti..shikoj nje here te gjith konkurrentet sidomos ekuador,serbia,gjermania,mali zi..

----------


## Helona

zana krasniqi e kishte trupin palidhje fare....e kam pare ne shume fotografi dhe me ka pelqyer shume ,por kur e pash ne video  me bikin ishte e keqe nga trupi,kishte vithet e gjera shume,gjoksin e vogel,kembet ne fund te holla si te zezakeve qe nuk i shkonin me vithet e gjera ,,,e sa i perket fytyres eshte gazi botes,,,,,,,,,kurse e shqiperies  edhe me e dobte...................zanen e derguan me korropcjon  e sa per shqiperin se di........

----------


## Dorontina

[QUOTE]


> shoqe sta shajta mendimin tat..ai qe i imi..
> 
> nuk zgjidhet mis lagja aty po mis universi QUOTE]


*Po pajtohem me ty ti ke mendimin tend dhe ato jan zgjedh nga Populli shqiptar dhe Juria e jo nga lagja yte*  :syte zemra: ....

----------


## dibrani2006

Ndoshta eshte e bukur por me duket se eshte shume e shkurte me gjatesi sipas mendimit tim ?.

----------

